# مثبـت: مكتبة الافضل للبلوكات و الديتيلات والليرات و شوية حاجات



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله

حمل وأنت تدعو لنا بالرحمة و المغفرة 

و الحمد لله رب العالمين

بلوكات الصرف 
​


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

تفاصيل الصرف و المياه


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

يا حياتى
فينك من زمان
احدفها بقى على المكان أ
بس عجبتنى مثبت دى 
تصدق اتخدعت فيها


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

بلـــــــــــــــــــوكات الميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

شــــــــــــغل عــلى ميه بيضــــــــه


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

Sewage blocks  and /or  block of sewage


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

شـــــوية ليـــــــــــــرات ينعشــــــــو الشــــــــغـل


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

حــــــــــــــــــبه بلوكات فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاير


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرات الفاير


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

بلوكات و ديتيلات الفاير 2009 بدون كراك


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

شوية حريق و شوية فرش صحى


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

ديتيـــلات الصــــرف و الميـــاه من الالـــف الــــــى كـــــوز الـــدرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/100597686/26a32ca7/plum1.html


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

جدول المعدات و الطلمبات و الغلايات و الذى منه


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

و الســــــــــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــــــــكم

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

و عليكم الف سلام
ابداع حقيقى


----------



## cfm (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
والله يستحق التثبيت وأن يضاف بلوكات المكائن للشركات المختلفة


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

cfm قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> والله يستحق التثبيت وأن يضاف بلوكات المكائن للشركات المختلفة


بلوكات المكائن تمت اضافتها من قبل فى موضوع للعضو المبدع زيكو تكيف


----------



## ابو بيدو (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك واطعمك واطعمنى والسامعين والشايفين جميعا من ثمار الجنة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 


يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا كبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## alaa_84 (21 أبريل 2009)

اللهم أغفر لواضع هذه الأشياء الجميلة فى هذا الملتقى وأرحمه رحمة واسعة من عندك.


----------



## USMBscorpion (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووور....................thanks


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد عن الموضوع
مش عارف اقولك ايه------------------- يعجز اللشان عن شكرك

وبجد وحشتني مواضيعك بالرغم من تواجدك المتميز معنا واستمرار مساعدتك لنا وتوضيح كل مانطلبه منكم اخي في الله

موضوع رائع

ومش عارف مين بيدور على مين((انت بتدور على التميز ولا التميز هو اللي بيدور عليك))) ولكن اعتقد ان التميز هو قدرك


بس هطلب منك طلب بسيط!!!
ممكن كمان موضوع؟في اي حاجه وعن اي حاجه حتى لو كان شرح لاي جزء فني في سطر واحد لاغير


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> حمل وأنت تدعو لنا بالرحمة و المغفرة
> 
> ...



رحمك الله وغفر لك كل ذنوبك ان شاء الله :20:
رحمك الله وغفر لك كل ذنوبك ان شاء الله:20:
رحمك الله وغفر لك كل ذنوبك ان شاء الله:20:
رحمك الله وغفر لك كل ذنوبك ان شاء الله:20:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
لو سمحت يا هندسة الائيش عندك تفاصيل عن مرمى النفايات :dبالمبانى السكنية


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ممكن كمان موضوع؟في اي حاجه وعن اي حاجه حتى لو كان شرح لاي جزء فني في سطر واحد لاغير



لو سمح لنا محبوب الجماهير زيكو ملك مملكة التكييف أن يوضح بالامثلة الموضوع المقترح هيكون شكله ايه

ليا حكمة بتقول : صاحب الفكرة هو اكثر واحد قادر على عرضها و تشجيع الناس للاقبال عليها و تنفيذها

فكر معانا و احنا ننفذ معاك


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد عن الموضوع
> مش عارف اقولك ايه------------------- يعجز اللشان عن شكرك
> 
> وبجد وحشتني مواضيعك بالرغم من تواجدك المتميز معنا واستمرار مساعدتك لنا وتوضيح كل مانطلبه منكم اخي في الله
> ...



هعتبر ده غزل و ابلغ عنك الادارة بمشاركة فيها معاكسه


----------



## AtoZ (22 أبريل 2009)

sO NiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeE


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

*جزيت الجنه*

جزاكم الله الجنه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> هعتبر ده غزل و ابلغ عنك الادارة بمشاركة فيها معاكسه


 
ومالو يا نيولوك






انا احبك في الله اخي الكريم


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
الحق ده لسه فاكر انت مين


----------



## ZEZO198 (20 يونيو 2009)

والله بارك الله فيك بجد بلوكات جميله


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

البلوكات مين قال هات


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

شوف الموضوع ده يا مدير
هيعجبك


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مايو 2010)

zezo198 قال:


> والله بارك الله فيك بجد بلوكات جميله


 
يارب تكون عجبتك
مفيدة جدا فى الشوب دروينج


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

*اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد عن الموضوع*
*مش عارف اقولك ايه------------------- يعجز اللشان عن شكرك*​ 
*وبجد وحشتني مواضيعك بالرغم من تواجدك المتميز معنا واستمرار مساعدتك لنا وتوضيح كل مانطلبه منكم اخي في الله*​ 
*موضوع رائع*​ 
*ومش عارف مين بيدور على مين((انت بتدور على التميز ولا التميز هو اللي بيدور عليك))) ولكن اعتقد ان التميز هو قدرك*​ 

*بس هطلب منك طلب بسيط!!!*
*ممكن كمان موضوع؟في اي حاجه وعن اي حاجه حتى لو كان شرح لاي جزء فني في سطر واحد لاغير*​ 

وأنا كمــــــــــــــــان
بس اللشان مش تبعي​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

رغم انني ادعي وازعم 
انني من اكثر الناس تواجدا بالموقع
الا انه كثيرا ما تفوتني إبداعات لا تفوت
الف شكر
والفين سلام


----------



## ابن العميد (26 مايو 2010)

ايه الشغل الجميل ده يا محمد بيه
ربنا يرحمك ويرحم والديك


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> ايه الشغل الجميل ده يا محمد بيه
> ربنا يرحمك ويرحم والديك


 
نطمع في دعوة زي كدة


----------



## amr fathy (26 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله الجنه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس محمد
أستاذ بلا حسد 
بارك الله لكم في كل مارزقتم و ترزقون به من خيرات الله تعالى 
اكرمك الله بطاعته و توفيقه ورحمته و جنته 
وفرت كتير من المسافات على الجميع و اتعشم ان كل زميل يتصفحها او يستخدمها ان يبدأ باسم الله و يدعوا لك عميقا 
تستحق الثناء و كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس محمد
> أستاذ بلا حسد
> بارك الله لكم في كل مارزقتم و ترزقون به من خيرات الله تعالى
> اكرمك الله بطاعته و توفيقه ورحمته و جنته
> ...


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته استاذنا الفاضل
هذا من فضل الله 
ثم ما تعلمناه من حضرتك :84:
كلما تعطى اكثر تكون سعيد اكثر :75:
و لا ينقص العلم بالعطاء بل يزيد و يبارك الله فيك 
و أتمنى ان نشترك سويا فى موضوع واحد و سأترك لك اختياره حسب رؤيتك لحاجة الاخوة فى الملتقى 
و السلام عليكم :56:​


----------



## hsfarid (30 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم 
بارك الله فيك و فى علمك الغزير


----------



## appess (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم و رفع قدركم 
و يشرفني ان نشترك في موضوع قريبا بإذن الله​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيكم و رفع قدركم
> 
> و يشرفني ان نشترك في موضوع قريبا بإذن الله​


 
و نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## aati badri (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و نحن فى الانتظار


ونحن برضك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس على البلوكات الميلة ديت


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المنفعة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلاً شي جميل​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز استاذى محمد ميك
 mohamed mech 

مش عايز اكتب تعليق اخاف الا يعطيك قدرك
لكن كل ما استطيع ان اقوله لك 
الكرم وصف لامثالك واستاذى صبرى سعيد
وعزيز زنتى واتى بدرى ويورك وكثيرون
ربنا يبارك للجميع
ويرزقنا صدق النية


----------



## elomda_5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## محب الحرمين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يعجز لساني عن البوح بكلمات شكر تعبر عن مدي تميزك


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يناير 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> يعجز لساني عن البوح بكلمات شكر تعبر عن مدي تميزك


 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا و نفع بنا و بكم
أحبك فى الله يا محب الحرمين


----------



## جون سينا1 (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب111 (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أود من ألمهندس ان يراجع حساب اقطار المواسير وخاصه domestic


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (4 يناير 2011)

دائماً من تميز إلى تميز يامهندس محمد ميك


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 

وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر العزي (8 مارس 2011)

اسال الله لك بالرحمة والمغفرة ومشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## تامر النجار (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللهم يا ربنا كما لم يبخل علينا عبدك محمد ميك بعلمه فاللهم لا تبخل عليه برحمتك الواسعة واحشره مع حبيبك محمد وزده علما نافعا *


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amirhelmy (12 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## ben_sala7 (12 أبريل 2012)

بجد شغل على ميه بيضه


----------



## ben_sala7 (12 أبريل 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 أبريل 2012)

تسلم
والله موضوع جامد 
جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي المهندس محمد على الباقة الجميلة.
ولي طلب بعد اذنك احتاج مخطط اتوكاد لمشروع نظام جلر ويويلر ان امكن
مع تقديرنا لجهودك


----------



## عاطف 58 (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك فيما وهبك من فضله وزادك رضا ورفع شأنك .


----------



## علاء المشني (13 أبريل 2012)

حلوين...تسلم


----------



## hikal007 (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء ,, ليس بشىء جديد على شخصك الكريم


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك م محمد ممكن تكمل معروفك وتضع بلوكات تكييف


----------



## amrhawash (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمود عويضة (31 مايو 2013)

اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر وأحشرهم في الفردوس الأعلى.


----------



## مستر هندسة (31 مايو 2013)

عنجد شي رائع من زمان عم ابحث عن هيك بلوكات الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (29 يونيو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> حمل وأنت تدعو لنا بالرحمة و المغفرة
> 
> ...


----------



## سما الاسلام (30 يونيو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## kdorrah (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور بس مفيش شوية حبشتكنات للتكييف ياقمر


----------



## izzat23 (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------

